# Pickles possibly sick



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

For about a week know I noticed Pickle's ears are down, she's a rex so they're always up. She seems to have lost some appetite. Yesterday she ate very little and today I gave them both some green beans. Pickles went to eat one and ate half of one and the last half didn't budge despite her mouth going as if she was chewing it. She had her mouth checked a month ago when she had her jabs. She did eat a few, raisins but not many.

I'm worried about her - especially with all the talk of myxi. Her bun is clean and she seems ok otherwise. I have booked her in for the vet tomorrow afternoon. Any advice or suggestions at to what I can do or what might be wrong?
Thanks,
Jacqui


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I can only say get her to a vet ASAP. It sounds like her teeth are sore. Make sure she eats something though as she NEEDS to keep her gut going. Pellets mixed with water syringe fed is an idea.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She is eating but not a lot. I know the importance of her eating. I just gave her dried herbs there and she is eating them. Could her teeth deteriorate that quickly?. Vet gave her the ok just 3-4 weeks ago. Since she is still eating, is there still the urgency to have her seen tonight?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, they grow pretty quickly sadly.  If she is eating, she could probably wait until tomorrow. Unless you think she is really suffering.  xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

jaxb05 said:


> She is eating but not a lot. I know the importance of her eating. I just gave her dried herbs there and she is eating them. Could her teeth deteriorate that quickly?. Vet gave her the ok just 3-4 weeks ago. Since she is still eating, is there still the urgency to have her seen tonight?


Yeah teeth can get bad in a short space of time, the vet could have missed something on the last check as it is quite difficult to see the teeth whilst they are conscious.

If she is eating, drinking and pooping she will be fine to wait until the morning, but if she gets worse through the night she will need to see a vet.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Brilliant!! thanks guys. just took her some veggie baby food and she had a wee bit of that. I'll have the appointment changed from afternoon to morning when I get up. Thanks again x


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Loads of luck with this, hope all is OK.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree - teeth can deteriorate quickly, and it is quite hard to see the teeth right at the back.

Just keep tempting bun with anything she likes until you get to the vets, to keep her gut moving. 

(We always have Metacam (painkiller) on standby for our dental buns, which we use as soon as bun shows signs of acting differently/not eating.)


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

hope shes ok, good luck today!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

The vet said he could not find anything wrong with Pickles. HE's not the rabbit specialist as he was off today. I will take her back Monday if she is still out of sorts. She did eat a spring green leaf today and had sa baby corn. She's still not herself. Vet gave me antibiotics for her in case she has an infection but my Pickles is so very nervous and having to catch her twice a day for the medicine will be traumatic for her and me!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You know Pickles the best. If you feel that something isn't right with her, then you are right. The vet just couldn't identify what exactly. So don't hesitate to go back to a more rabbit savvy vet. 

Hopefully, the vet had a good look at her teeth (although it is very hard to see the back ones anyway), felt her tum, listened to her chest and heart, etc. - and listened to you.

It's most important that she keeps eating, to keep the gut going, but I wouldn't give too many greens, as they can cause bloat, which is serious.

Our vet would have prescribed painkillers (Metacam). If the bun perks up after 15/30 mins after having meds, then you know they have a pain of some sort- then it's a case of working out what exactly is hurting them. Metacam is also an anti inflammatory.

Hope this chelps a little.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Summer. The vet did all that you mentioned. I meant to get panacur for the two of them but totally forgot. Will try to get it tomorrow. Pickles' ears are still down but she is eating. I gave them their nuggets just there and Pickles was eating them. She's to get the Metacam 2 x day.
Thanks again Summer


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Your welcome. Hope Pickles is soon back to her usual self.

Rabbits are so clever - because they are a prey species in the wild, they hide illness for as long as possible. That makes it so hard for owners, but it really helps when you know your bun. Then you are able to read the small signs that others may miss. Suble change sof behaviour are often the first clue.

Great that she is eating!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Thanks Summer. The vet did all that you mentioned. I meant to get panacur for the two of them but totally forgot. Will try to get it tomorrow. Pickles' ears are still down but she is eating. I gave them their nuggets just there and Pickles was eating them. She's to get the Metacam 2 x day.
> Thanks again Summer


Just double check the metacam is twice a day as usually it is a once a day dose


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with Hazy - we usually give Metacam once a day. 

Although for a couple of our buns on long term pain relief, they cope better when they have their daily dose broken down into two half doses, which they have twice a day - this is unusual though.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry it's baytril vet gave her.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've decided to bring Pickles and Amos into the house to stay as I want to be able to keep an eye on Pickles. I have the spare room ready for them and I will keep them in the living room until I got to bed. 
Pickles is eating but it's very slow - so I am thinking perhaps the vet missed something in her mouth yesterday. I want to see what she is eating and make sure it's enough. She is a very nervous rabbit and she hates coming inside but I feel it is worth it to bring her in. Will let you all know how she is.
Jacqui


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

jaxb05 said:


> I've decided to bring Pickles and Amos into the house to stay as I want to be able to keep an eye on Pickles. I have the spare room ready for them and I will keep them in the living room until I got to bed.
> Pickles is eating but it's very slow - so I am thinking perhaps the vet missed something in her mouth yesterday. I want to see what she is eating and make sure it's enough. She is a very nervous rabbit and she hates coming inside but I feel it is worth it to bring her in. Will let you all know how she is.
> Jacqui


It really does sound like her teeth  Did the vet use an otoscope to look in the mouth?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bernie he did check her mouth and said it was fine, but as I said, he wasn't the rabbit specialist. I will see how she is tonight while she is here with me. She gets very stressed inside and I hope she will get over that and eat. I have some veggie baby food that I put in the shed and I will try her with here. Just cooking now and will bring them in.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That makes sense re query on Metacam twice a day. Baytril is the antibiotic.
When you go back to vet, do ask about a painkiller (Metacam). It can really help, although the underlying problem still needs to be addressed.

Certainly sounding like its most likely teeth problems though. Do keep tempting with foods (not too many greens). Grass is good though (as long as it hasn't been treated with anything). See what's out in the garden - a few dandelion leaves, leaves from an apple tree, rose leaves, chunk of apple or pear, parsley, basil, mint, chunk of banana, strawberry leaves, brambles (but cut off spikes) ............. but don't give anything you're not sure of - check the safe list on "sticky". Just try and keep bun eating, and see thhe rabbit savvy vet as soon as poss.

Good luck


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks summer. THey both are very unhappy being in the house and have barely budged from their bed. Pickles nibbles a little on a cabbage leaf there. I gave her two different favourite treats but she didn't touch them. I think coming inside has upset them but I'm keeping them in until Pickles is better.

I live in the city and my 8x6 shed and 6z6 run basically takes my whole garden. There are dandelions in a wee side garden between me and neighbours - so I will get some there. She's actually nibbling away on a leaf since I started this - that's positive.

Will ring the vet on Monday and hopefully Mike the bunny expert will be on.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sometimes I am sure they just KNOW when we are watching and stressing, and will wait until we are out of the room/out of sight, until they tuck in. So you just have to be craftier - we have been known to watch through the crack in the door by the hinge. Even then,some of them just seem to know. 

So hard though it is, you have to try and relax, so as not to give off bad vibe. 

Some of our buns like to feel they are "stealing", so we sometimes leave something outside their area, just poked through the bars. That can appeal to a naughty bun.

Have you tried scattering some dry oats if you've got any handy? (not made up with milk though). Others try crumbled up shredded wheat.

We often use pure fruit baby food )(HIPP, Ella's Kitchen), again don't use one with milk in, stick to 100% fruit (our buns like Ella's apple/apple/apple). Some will lick it off a bowl, but sometimes you need to syringe.

If Pickles still won't eat, you will need to phone the vet again for advice. 

Lovely size accommodation by the way!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thankies Summer. My Pickles does tend to wait until I have the shed to eat. The two of them have settled in the living room. They haven't investigated the living room at all. Pickles did eat a cabbage leave, 2 bunny biscuits and some Excel dried food. There doesn't appear to be any problems with eating  Her ears are still down and she lies in the bed all day with Amos grooming her from time to time.
Regarding my hutch - lol I have put a lot of money into it with 2 shelfs they can climb on, An 8 foot long storage shelf for me, wired on front that can have doors closed over for winter and soon I hope to have a wooded frame of about 2 1/2 feet wide with 2 levels so that they can climb there and there will be a sleeping area and holes to pop into the main run and 2 entrances into the hutch. I am very excited about getting this work done. The run will be about 5 1/2 foot as opposed to 2 1/2 and I will be able to get inside it 
:thumbup:
Only the best for my pets


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad they are settling inside, and that Pickles is eating. That will help you get through the weekend.

How old is Pickles by the way? And is she in moult?

If only more buns could live in bunny palaces!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Glad they are settling inside, and that Pickles is eating. That will help you get through the weekend.
> 
> How old is Pickles by the way? And is she in moult?
> 
> If only more buns could live in bunny palaces!!


Bunny places :thumbup: They deserve the best.

I just put Pickles and Amos upstairs. Pickles seems to be eating grand. What should I do if she continues eating? I'll definitely keep them in for the next few days to keep an eye on her but if she is eating does that mean all is well?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It is great that she is eating. But if you feel that she is not quite right, then she is not quite right. So carry on trusting your instincts. It may be the antibiotics are helping. It's hard to know without a proper diagnosis. Buns are so clever at hiding things.

How old is she? Does she usually have uppy ears all the time, or do her ears "aeroplane"? Is she moulting? That can make them miserable sometimes. Are her ears flat back? And do they stay back all the time at the moment? It's a subtle change, but she is telling you something. It's just hard to know what.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks again Summer Pickles is 3. Her ears are usually up al the time. She doesn/t have aeroplane ears often. At the minute they're usually down but sometimes one is up. When lift the ear up it just flops back down. She does look unhappy to me - but perhaps being inside has a lot to do with that. I'm going to bring them shortly and see how she eats today. She's moulting but not a massive amount. Perhaps I should get pineapple just in case? I'll check in later when she has had her breakfast.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think I'm ging to put Pickles and Amos back into the shed. Pickles is definitely eating. She's not being a gorb like she usually is but she is eating small bits here and there. THey are terrified in the house and I know they'd be happier in their own home. Will put them back in sometime tonight. Pickle's ears are still down but I don't know what that is.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think putting them back in shed for now to settle, is a good idea if she finds being inside is stressful. Check her poo looks normal. Size? Colour? Consistency? Is she behaving normally, or behaving differently in any way? Interested? Moving around well? Has there been any scrapping between the buns? (Any fur around?) 

The vet will give her a thorough check - teeth, tummy, ears, heart, chest, etc. and will hopefully pinpoint the problem.

Good luck.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Pickles poops are fine and she is pooping and peeing normally. THey have had a fall-out tonight as Pickles is the boss and when they fall-out - Amos climbs onto the steps or the top shelfs with his wee ears down and looking very depressed. There hasn't been any fights until this.
Thanks


----------

